# Tubby Chi's..



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

just got back from a walk with my lot and was glad to meet some more little dogs!! A Shih Tzu and 2 Chi's.
However I couldnt believe how fat they were!! They both looked like little barrels on legs and the SC, who was worse, actually had rolls of fat on his neck where his collar sat. I was even more shocked when I discovered they were only 5 and 7 yrs old. The way they were walking made me think they were in their teens.
I dont see how there is any excuse for letting a dog get so fat it cant enjoy life probably. I mean you control its food and its exercise, and with a Chi they really dont need much exercise to stay trim.
So sad to see them puffing and panting along at a snails pace whilst my 3 were zooming around the park.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

What's really sad is the mentality of some folks who let their chihuahuas get to that state. I know two different women whose dogs are just like you described, little barrels on wheels. LOL They're so fat they have difficulty walking and breathing. Yet the crazy thing is that their owners consider them happy and healthy because for some reason they think that by feeding their dogs as much as they want they are making their dogs "happy" and that fat dogs are healthy. Doesn't make a lick of sense to me but they actually believe that nonsense.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This bothers me greatly!!' I saw a fat chi today sc aswell and she was wobbling about and the owner was turning her nose up at daisy who is slim and trim.. Ita no good for the dogs and once it's on it's hard together off


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It is so sad when people 'kill' their dogs with food. I saw a chi on craigslist once that was literally the size of an ottoman, it broke my heart. I bet that dog weighed over 20# and probably should have weighed about 8#. It's scary!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

We have forgotten what this forum is really about:

HOW MUCH WE LOVE CHI'S & ANIMALS! I know no one was trying to hurt anyone intentionally, but let's drop this subject & stop the hurt because we are all good people regardless of size & life style!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

This drives me completely crazy. I cannot stand when people say things like, oh but he's happy this way, he loves to eat, I can't deny him treats. Argh. Do these people not realize how unhealthy it is to have such overweight pets? When I took my Pip to the emergency clinic a month or two ago almost every dog in the place was overweight. Seriously. Some grossly so. The emergency vet kept telling me what amazing shape my Pip was in and how nice it was to see a dog that wasn't overweight. She said she sees obese dogs all the time. Very sad.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Went out with our friends to a pub last week and their shitzu,who is on the large size ,she was feeding it ice cream,chips,and ham.??????? Not just a little treat as we all do but loads of stuff then wonders why she doesn't eat her dinner


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok... I'm going on the defense with this one. Willow as you all know has a weight problem. She is 4 lbs overweight. She is a cobby body so she is built much differently than ivy and fern. All have been spade, but Willow gained weight it seems as soon as she had her surgery. All 3 of the girls eat the exact same amount, even though ivy and Fern are 3 lbs. And Willow is 12 lbs. And should be 8, she still doesn't even loose weight at all. I have never ever beleived in giving dogs any treats or table scraps, so they have never ever had additional calories. Her vet said some dogs gain weight after their spay because of the lack of hormones, and some don't. They all get their daily exercise as well. And as far as looking at the owner and judging them because they are overweight is wrong. I have struggled with weight all my life, I'm not grossly overweight, but I have had skinny friends who eat 10 times as much as I do and never gain an ounce, even they are amazed at this. I think when I was very skinny from basically starving myself I was less healthy than I am now. It's the same prejudice that some people think fat people are dirty lazy people. I have known many thin slobs out there lol!! I am a neat freak, and all of my family is slim except for me. Hopefully my kids will get my hubbies skinny genes instead of mine. Now..... To be honest I see these 300 lb people out eating icecream and junk food and just cringe, but honestly you never know the kind of life they have lead and what got them to that point. I know some skinny people that would give anything just To gain some weight, (my best friend included) And also to be honest, when I see someone underweight, all I think is they are a smoker or a drug addict or both lol!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ok... I'm going on the defense with this one. Willow as you all know has a weight problem. She is 4 lbs overweight. She is a cobby body so she is built much differently than ivy and fern. All have been spade, but Willow gained weight it seems as soon as she had her surgery. All 3 of the girls eat the exact same amount, even though ivy and Fern are 3 lbs. And Willow is 12 lbs. And should be 8, she still doesn't even loose weight at all. I have never ever beleived in giving dogs any treats or table scraps, so they have never ever had additional calories. Her vet said some dogs gain weight after their spay because of the lack of hormones, and some don't. They all get their daily exercise as well. And as far as looking at the owner and judging them because they are overweight is wrong. I have struggled with weight all my life, I'm not grossly overweight, but I have had skinny friends who eat 10 times as much as I do and never gain an ounce, even they are amazed at this. I think when I was very skinny from basically starving myself I was less healthy than I am now. It's the same prejudice that some people think fat people are dirty lazy people. I have known many thin slobs out there lol!! I am a neat freak, and all of my family is slim except for me. Hopefully my kids will get my hubbies skinny genes instead of mine. Now..... To be honest I see these 300 lb people out eating icecream and junk food and just cringe, but honestly you never know the kind of life they have lead and what got them to that point. I know some skinny people that would give anything just To gain some weight, (my best friend included) And also to be honest, when I see someone underweight, all I think is they are a smoker or a drug addict or both lol!!


Well i'm just over 7 st and i'm not a drug user.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I know.... I saw a show about overweight dogs and it was gross the way these people feed them. They give them cookies, cakes, icecream. It was disgusting! And these poor dogs are soo inactive all they could do was lay around like a stuffed pig. I honesty think these type of owners that grossly overfeed their dogs have some major issues with themselves and are living it with the dogs as well, and they are they ones that suffer because of it.



foggy said:


> This drives me completely crazy. I cannot stand when people say things like, oh but he's happy this way, he loves to eat, I can't deny him treats. Argh. Do these people not realize how unhealthy it is to have such overweight pets? When I took my Pip to the emergency clinic a month or two ago almost every dog in the place was overweight. Seriously. Some grossly so. The emergency vet kept telling me what amazing shape my Pip was in and how nice it was to see a dog that wasn't overweight. She said she sees obese dogs all the time. Very sad.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

exaclty my case. Just because someone has a weight problem doesn't always mean they are overeaters as well. your 98lbs, then I bet your petite as well. I have another friend that stuggles to keep her weight close to yours but she is barely 5', and I think she looks perfect.



michele said:


> Well i'm just over 7 st and i'm not a drug user.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> And also to be honest, when I see someone underweight, all I think is they are a smoker or a drug addict or both lol!!


:laughing8: haha! Or they have really good genes. 
I think willow is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Rofl... Yeah no kidding. My girlfriend just hates being skinny as a rail, and just drives me nuts, but I'm sure people that have no meat on their bones is just as frustrated as the ones with too much lol. Oh.. Poor Willow has to loose those 4 lbs. The vet talked about an appetite supresant, but how will that work when she isn't fed more then Ivy or Fern lol!!! I thought she should have her Thyroid tested, but she thinks she is still to young for those issues, but why not, mine is a mess rofl!!! Like mommy like daughter lol!! 




cherper said:


> :laughing8: haha! Or they have really good genes.
> I think willow is beautiful!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the point is Ivy's Mom that you are aware Willow has abit of a weight problem and are trying to do something about it. Its those people who tell themselves their dog isnt overweight or is happier eating chips and getting no exercise that want a good slap!!
I am very concious of my lots weight coz I have a weight problem myself. I am seriously overweight and knowing how uncomfortable it makes me why would I want my dogs to suffer that way??(Im an emotional eater from years back unfortunately!!).
When I was chatting to the lady with the chubby Chis I was trying to hint at the fact they were fat. She asked if mine ever snored like her boy to which I replied 'no, but I do coz Im such a fat cow!!LOL'. Also she said her boy put on weight after his spay and I told her that Adam also put a few pounds on post spay and I made sure I fed him less and increased his exercise to slim him down. Even now I feed Adam tiny amounts coz he is prone to be a porker!!
This poor misguided lady looked at her wheezing, corpulent tired little dog and then at Heidi (who has a really skinny whippet-like build) and said "I cant believe they are the same breed!"
Hmmmmmmm..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee heee... I am soo aware it is crazy, and like you prolly because of always having weight issues as well. I don't want any of my kids and fur kids to suffer with their weight. I just feel full of vinegar today, lol!!! That time of the month. Hope I didn't offend anyone, I normally would have kept my mouth shut, but it hits close to home having a pudgy chi with weight issues. I feel soo bad for her, cause Ivy and Fern will prolly aways stay slim and Willow will always be waiting for her next meal lol!! But all are loved equally, skinny or fat 

lori 




catz4m8z said:


> I think the point is Ivy's Mom that you are aware Willow has abit of a weight problem and are trying to do something about it. Its those people who tell themselves their dog isnt overweight or is happier eating chips and getting no exercise that want a good slap!!
> I am very concious of my lots weight coz I have a weight problem myself. I am seriously overweight and knowing how uncomfortable it makes me why would I want my dogs to suffer that way??(Im an emotional eater from years back unfortunately!!).
> When I was chatting to the lady with the chubby Chis I was trying to hint at the fact they were fat. She asked if mine ever snored like her boy to which I replied 'no, but I do coz Im such a fat cow!!LOL'. Also she said her boy put on weight after his spay and I told her that Adam also put a few pounds on post spay and I made sure I fed him less and increased his exercise to slim him down. Even now I feed Adam tiny amounts coz he is prone to be a porker!!
> This poor misguided lady looked at her wheezing, corpulent tired little dog and then at Heidi (who has a really skinny whippet-like build) and said "I cant believe they are the same breed!"
> Hmmmmmmm..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I think the point is Ivy's Mom that you are aware Willow has abit of a weight problem and are trying to do something about it. :


Yes, exactly! I definitely didn't mean owners like you, Ivy's Mom, just to clarify! 

I'm only speaking of owners with grossly overweight pets due to intentionally overfeeding treats and food (and they will usually say it's because they love their dogs and it makes them happy ) and never exercising their dogs. I have a friend who has a Vizsla that is grossly overweight (30 pounds+) simply because his wife has the whole food is love mindset and is constantly overfeeding the dog. That's what drives me crazy.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to watch my hubbly, he likes to give food treats to our dogs, because they love the food, he thinks he's doing a good thing. Our doxie was really putting on weight and it can be really bad for that breed because they tend to have back problems anyway, so I think I have pretty much gotten the point across to him. He's alot better that he used to be, but he would say "they maybe unhealthy but they're happy????" Really? I know they like it but-----


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

chi's R me said:


> but he would say "they maybe unhealthy but they're happy????" Really? I know they like it but-----


They would be far happier living several more years!!LOL Try telling him that!!
I will admit I did go through a learning curve with Adam. When he gained weight i was giving him processed dog treats that were too fattening for him and also too big portions of food. I did eventually learn to ignore what the food packets say and go by wether I could feel his ribs instead.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> They would be far happier living several more years!!LOL Try telling him that!!
> I will admit I did go through a learning curve with Adam. When he gained weight i was giving him processed dog treats that were too fattening for him and also too big portions of food. I did eventually learn to ignore what the food packets say and go by wether I could feel his ribs instead.


Oh, I agree, he's to the point that he only does it when he thinks I won't catch him, very sneaky. lol and our doxie slimed down pretty fast, he really likes to run and chase my grandkids.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Some people are just enabler's(sp) my mom is like that, she just Hates the fact, and I mean hates, that the girls get no snacks!! She think just one is ok, but she doesn't get that one ends up to 2, then 3 etc, etc, etc. It's easier to maintain a healthy weight than to have to try and get excessive weight off. We argue about it all of the time. Dogs would get just as excited over going for a walk as getting a treat. It's the attention that they crave. The problem is our dogs can't talk our language so we have to be the smart ones and do what's right, but I agree, many pet owners think food is love, as do parents as well. Very sad 

Lori



chi's R me said:


> Oh, I agree, he's to the point that he only does it when he thinks I won't catch him, very sneaky. lol and our doxie slimed down pretty fast, he really likes to run and chase my grandkids.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you Ivy. I, too, have struggled with my weight all my life. I look at food and the pounds pile on. To lose weight, I have to eat under 800 calories a day. To maintain it, I can go up to 1000 calories a day. Believe me folks, that ain't much. And sometimes, I just want to eat like a normal person and the weight comes back on. And it's not like I just sit around eating bon-bons, I trained for triathlons before I blew up my ankle and now can barely walk. And none of my kids or my animals are overweight as they do not have the metabolism, or lack thereof, as I.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Your welcome I know your pain all to well. I went on a liquid diet for 2 weeks @ 300 calories a day. Hey.... You know how much I lost? ZILCH!!! Now talk about wanting to put a bullet to your head lol!! I was a runner as well, and blew my knee out, not to mention the ankle issues as well. I was in the gym half the day working 2 hrs of aerobics back to back, free weights, then ran 3 miles every evening. Didn't leave much free time lol!! and that was to maintain 117 lbs on a 5'6" frame. Oh... And that was when I use to do janitorial at night cleaning banks and offices, so it wasn't like I sat at a job all day either. Now I'm a sahm with three kids and a great hubbie, and realize that it's just not normal to live that kind of a lifestyle to make others happy. Even though I really miss the rush I would get from running. 



svdreamer said:


> Thank you Ivy. I, too, have struggled with my
> weight all my life. I look at food and the pounds pile on. To lose weight, I have to eat under 800 calories a day. To maintain it, I can go up to 1000 calories a day. Believe me folks, that ain't much. And sometimes, I just want to eat like a normal person and the weight comes back on. And it's not like I just sit around eating bon-bons, I trained for triathlons before I blew up my ankle and now can barely walk. And none of my kids or my animals are overweight as they do not have the metabolism, or lack thereof, as I.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Everytime my mom comes over(which is alot  the dogs go wacko jumping like lunatics because she's conditioned them to know that she brings treats in her pocket and gives them each like 3 or 4. I don't let her do that with leila though. Now that leila is on raw (which i haven't told my mom she would FREAK) i have to keep her from giving leila ANY treats.
Luckily my dogs are slim and trim, but honestly if they were her dogs they'd be fat as pigs.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, when I first started reading this post I was most hurt..... the same people that I thought were my friends here are now calling me a irresponsible owner because Chico has a weight problem.... I was going to quit this forum over this post........ it hurt... deeply.... when a post is made please understand there are others here that it will most probably affect and hurt......do you really want to do that??

I still may take a step back from here over this post.... you don't know me so what does it matter, right? I've tried to be good and kind on here but that doesn't seem to be enough.... I gotta now be offended.........

Chico does have a weight problem, not grossly overweight but overweight none the less... He only gets 1/8 cup of kibble twice a day(grain free because you guys say its the best)...only the best for my chico....... and an occasional bully stick... no human table scraps...but he still is overweight... he is neutered so that tends to work against him weightwise also.....I work at a job that is a 2 1/2 hour commute one way... that is 5 hours of my day JUST to get to work and back home...then I have a full 8 hour day of work...... I get home at 6pm and have to be IN bed by 7:30pm so I can get alittle rest before getting back up at 2am to prepare for work..(it is now 8:00pm here so I am losing sleep over this).....on the weekends is the only time I get to see my grandkids and son/DIL... I have NO life....Chico loves me and I love him....it dosen't leave much time for long walkies as some get to do on here.... I do love chico and take him everywhere with me and when I can I walk him also. he has LP so I would rather him NOT be in pain from walking too much than worry if I am walking him properly....sorry if this doesn't meet your standards.....I can't afford the LP operation because I have been fighting Stage3 colon cancer for the last yr and now have many thousands of dollars of DR and hospital bills........but I will do without to save for his operation hopefully around Xmas.... but then I don't have much annual leave left to take because of the sick days fighting cancer so dont' know right now how I am going to stay home with him but I will find a way because I love him....... 

anyway......... poo on this post.....I will no longer read it.......


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ok... I'm going on the defense with this one. Willow as you all know has a weight problem. She is 4 lbs overweight. She is a cobby body so she is built much differently than ivy and fern. All have been spade, but Willow gained weight it seems as soon as she had her surgery. All 3 of the girls eat the exact same amount, even though ivy and Fern are 3 lbs. And Willow is 12 lbs. And should be 8, she still doesn't even loose weight at all. I have never ever beleived in giving dogs any treats or table scraps, so they have never ever had additional calories. Her vet said some dogs gain weight after their spay because of the lack of hormones, and some don't. They all get their daily exercise as well. And as far as looking at the owner and judging them because they are overweight is wrong. I have struggled with weight all my life, I'm not grossly overweight, but I have had skinny friends who eat 10 times as much as I do and never gain an ounce, even they are amazed at this. I think when I was very skinny from basically starving myself I was less healthy than I am now. It's the same prejudice that some people think fat people are dirty lazy people. I have known many thin slobs out there lol!! I am a neat freak, and all of my family is slim except for me. Hopefully my kids will get my hubbies skinny genes instead of mine. Now..... To be honest I see these 300 lb people out eating icecream and junk food and just cringe, but honestly you never know the kind of life they have lead and what got them to that point. I know some skinny people that would give anything just To gain some weight, (my best friend included) And also to be honest, when I see someone underweight, all I think is they are a smoker or a drug addict or both lol!!



I am underweight and I would love to gain 5 more lbs maybe even 10lbs!!! Ninja is overweight but it was my OH that made him that way when he was stayign with him for the summer my OH is not fat at all or even over weight. Now that Ninja has lost 3lbs my OH thinks he's too skinny and wants to make him fat again the guy was exploding he could barley breath while walking he was 10.8 lbs when I took him back. I don't think it has to do with how the owners look either. I am not a smoker or drug addict I just have a super metabolism some poeple have asked me though if I do drugs and I never have it's just the way I have always been even as a child I was skin and bones and both of my parents too they both used to take weight gaining pills lol.

edited to add: I am 5'6 1/2 inches tall and 110lbs!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jan896 said:


> well, when I first started reading this post I was most hurt..... the same people that I thought were my friends here are now calling me a irresponsible owner because Chico has a weight problem.... I was going to quit this forum over this post........ it hurt... deeply.... when a post is made please understand there are others here that it will most probably affect and hurt......do you really want to do that??
> 
> I still may take a step back from here over this post.... you don't know me so what does it matter, right? I've tried to be good and kind on here but that doesn't seem to be enough.... I gotta now be offended.........
> 
> ...



Awww Jan ((hugs)) I have a soft spot for Chico, I love his little face and name.. I had almost named AJ Chico.. Don't fret about what other people think.. sorry to say this but opinions are like assholes.. everyone has one.
:coolwink:

Hug your cutie boy! and don't worry, we all do the best we can with what we have you know? 




Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I am underweight and I would love to gain 5 more lbs maybe even 10lbs!!! Ninja is overweight but it was my OH that made him that way when he was stayign with him for the summer my OH is not fat at all or even over weight. Now that Ninja has lost 3lbs my OH thinks he's too skinny and wants to make him fat again the guy was exploding he could barley breath while walking he was 10.8 lbs when I took him back. I don't think it has to do with how the owners look either. I am not a smoker or drug addict I just have a super metabolism some poeple have asked me though if I do drugs and I never have it's just the way I have always been even as a child I was skin and bones and both of my parents too they both used to take weight gaining pills lol.
> 
> edited to add: I am 5'6 1/2 inches tall and 110lbs!



I agree with this totally...I used to be sooo skinny people and family members talked about me behind my back saying I was anorexic.
I was 5'2 and 96-98 pounds at one point.
Then I had kids.. LMAO 
Now I find I average about 120.. is that fat? I dunno.. I think I could stand to loose 10 pounds, but then I worry I'd loose the boobs..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am on atkins right now and i want to "lose the boobs!" I need to lose 17 lbs or 20. egads!!  Getting old sucks!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

oh yeah.... Kids will do it for sure. Well... For me it did lol!! I don't know how though, it seems I never sit down, I don't see how I can gain an ounce, but I do! 



KittyD said:


> Awww Jan ((hugs)) I have a soft spot for Chico, I love his little face and name.. I had almost named AJ Chico.. Don't fret about what other people think.. sorry to say this but opinions are like assholes.. everyone has one.
> :coolwink:
> 
> Hug your cutie boy! and don't worry, we all do the best we can with what we have you know?
> ...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well i can't use kids as my excuse this time. I got down to a great weight a few years ago. But in the last 1-2 years i've gained some. I think it's probably got to do with the fact i eat too many carbs/junk and i'm 5' tall, don't exercise, and i'm 42 so metabolism slowed and hormones outta whack. Yikes :O I'm going to keep at it though and plan on looking awesome by thanksgiving.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I agree with this totally...I used to be sooo skinny people and family members talked about me behind my back saying I was anorexic.
> I was 5'2 and 96-98 pounds at one point.
> Then I had kids.. LMAO
> Now I find I average about 120.. is that fat? I dunno.. I think I could stand to loose 10 pounds, but then I worry I'd loose the boobs..


120 is not fat at all I would love to be 120 lol I even looked to see if you could get surgery to inject fat into your body LOL Now I am just enjoying it while I still can kids will prolly be around the corner hah. I go through stages sometimes I enjoy it until I meet someone new and they say "omg ur so thin" it's like way to point out the obvious. Then once they get to know me and see I eat double what they do they shut up about it cuz it's out of my control. It's still annoying tho it's liek walking up to someone and saying "omg ur so fat" rude and annoying!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I see a Chi at my local Petco every so often that weights at least 20 pounds. He has HUGE rolls everywhere and can barely walk. It's sickening.

RE owner overweight= doggie overweight- Daisy is the picture of dog wonderfulness (LOL) as far as weight goes unfortunately, I don't share in this description but not for a lack of trying.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

A distant kind of aunt of mine had a really fat Chi. Poor Louie didn't even know he was a dog, he would just lay around in bed all day and have snacks. He lives with my other aunt and uncle now and has their 3 dogs to teach him how to be a real dog and play. He's thinned out a bit, but he's an older boy so I think he'll probably always be on the pudgy side.

On people weights, weight can be really deceiving. In high school I was taking dance classes, I was the healthiest I could possibly be, I wore a size 1. I am 5'5" and weighed 155lbs in a size 1. I'm at 200lbs right now and in a size 8-10. No one would look at me and guess I weigh what I do. I am healthy though, maybe a little chubby right now, but that's from pregnancy.


----------

